# pci memory flash drivers for hp pavillion zd7000



## eliteboy (Dec 22, 2008)

I formatted this machine after getting into problems then I got two main problems.
1. The pci memory flash driver . I can't find it anywhere even from the hp site.
2. The moment I insert the data card the machine hangs.
3. The sound control is showing there is sound but no sound is heard and i have installed the sound drivers. Also the pc speakers sound control is disabled.
Any help:4-thatsba


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What is the exact model number of this zd7000? ZD7000 what?
Thanks,
Bill


----------

